
StackStorm, OpenSource “IFTTT for Ops” Acquired by Brocade - armabiz
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/29/brocade-buys-data-center-automation-startup-stackstorm/
======
nikolay
I looked into StackStorm several times in the past and got turned off by its
complexity and the choice of MongoDB. And, now, somebody paid money for this?
Wow!

